# The Postfix Panic Symdrone

## venquessa2

I just upgraded my mail server using the HowTo in the Admin Docs section:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

All looked fine when locally tested, so I moved the install to the production host and booted her up, tidied some stuff up and checked the emai from a remote shell account.

Relay access denied.

To my own domain!  Then it only got worse.  And this is the primary MX for 5 domains.

Postfix panic set in!

"Oh my god, whats going on, QUICK fix it."

"Damn, there goes another email, reject relayaccess denied and another unknown user."

"Argh mail loops!  "Someone stop that one for me, thanks!"  :Smile: "

"Erghf!  Is it a virtual alias domain, a vitual mailbox domain or a virtual alias with a transport line here?"

And so on.

Had to bail out after 30 mins of total choas and use my old config files "very" quickly ported to gentoo FS structures.

30 mins in the docs again, and I see what the problem was, technically and with me and my brain.

Technically, while I had defined virtual aliases for my virtual alias domains, I hadn't listed them as virtual alias domains.  (You confused as I was for a while?)  I do the same mistake every time!

I upgraded too much, too suddenly, onto a new OS for a working, live server.  Then I paniced, cause I got confused over all the difference in the configs and didn't get to see the obvious.

Now I will, in the correct, repsonsible admin way, piece by piece upgrade the system to the new level, testing at each stage and keeping incremental change files and a handy roll-back plan on my mind.

</rant>

----------

## venquessa2

Oh, I forgot some of the cries.

"Emmm... will if I didn't get that one, who the hell did?"

<next email "Subject: test, im really sorry mate if your getting all these, email postmaster when I get his working">

----------

